# Duyuru > Gündem >  Ahmet Türk'ün sitesi hack'lendi

## bozok

*Ahmet Türk’ün sitesi hack’lendi* 


Kapatılan DTP'nin eski Genel Başkanı Ahmet Türk'ün kişisel web sitesi hacklendi. Hackerlar anasayfaya İstiklal Marşı eşliğinde Misak-ı Milli haritasını koyarak ‘Ben bir Türküm' yazdı.

Kendilerine ‘1923 Turk Grup’ diyen hackerlar, kapatılan DTP'nin eski Genel Başkanı Ahmet Türk'ün ‘www.ahmetturk.com’ adlı kişisel web sitesini hackledi. 

Hackerler, sitenin ana sayfasına ise İstiklal Marşı eşliğinde Misak-ı Milli haritası koyarak, ‘Ben Bir Türküm!... Taa iliklerime kadar Mustafa Kemal Atatürk'ün evladıyım !..Ya siz kimsiniz?’ yazısını koydu.




22.06.2010 Salı *16:29 / VATAN*

----------

